# Saddle gel cover vs shorts



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

My saddle is a royal PITA....literally. I am having trouble doing more than 20km by which time the pain results in fatigue. The pain also lasts well over 24 hours.

Should I get the baggy mountain bike shorts with liners or a bike gel saddle cover. The latter is cheaper but doesn't sound like it's popular and I am not well versed in this area to know any better. I also have no desire for tight lycra shorts or bibs.

All advise welcome. Thanks.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

You should look into getting a new saddle. The trick is to be on your sit bones. See if your LBS has a saddle demo program. Sit bones may hurt at first but will stop hurting quickly. 
buy baggy shorts Do not buy a gel seat cover. 
Bike shorts move with you the gel seat cover is to soft and will push on soft tissue.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Gel seat covers are literally horrendous. My recommendations would be-

-try a different saddle, measure sit bones
-roadie (lycra) shorts, cover them with baggies if you want
-saddle time. I've no idea how long you have been riding but most riders require a few weeks ride time before _any_ saddle feels comfortable.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

i bought a bontranger saddle at my lbs - i sat on some kind of template that took some impression of where my sit bones were and i was a size 6 or something like that.

saddle seems comfortable to me.

don't get sucked into thinking you need to buy some wide plsuh looking seat, usually the narrow seats without much padding are the most comfortable.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldn't get gel anything under my ass.

I would check the saddle position _first_ (height, fore/aft, angle), if that's fine...then look into the saddle...then last...a good pair of shorts.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

These guys are spot on, gel is not the answer.

A big, soft seat looks comfy but bike saddles don't work that way. To find the right saddle you need to ride it for weeks, not just sit on it once. 

Padded shorts can help in the short term but there is no substitute for saddle time. the more often you can get on the bike the less padding you will need, either on the saddle or in the shorts. 

So far, the best saddle I've found is the Charge Spoon. It's cheap, unless you want the leather one, and just seems to work. It has minimal padding but once you're used to it proves comfortable for hours. I think they got the basic shape spot on, flip over other bike manufacturers saddles and you'll often find 'Charge' moulded into the plastic. 

If you want a little more padding the Madison Flux is the same saddle with slightly more foam in it. 

Once you've got the seat right, just time on the bike will keep you right :0)


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the secret is high end lycra roadie shorts and a high end road saddle

fat saddles, thick padding is not the direction to go for long miles. quality world-renowned race saddles and lycra pays off bigtime. chamois butter does good too


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

xlash said:


> I also have no desire for tight lycra shorts or bibs.


That's what everyone says... until they get a tight-as-possible-fitting set of quality bibs. Throw whatever synthetic shorts over the top. They serve a purpose, and do it better, more comfortably, than anything else. There is a reason so many use them.

But I digress to your problem... get a new saddle.

Could be poor fit, or could be the saddle is just worn out. My big arse will wear out a saddle shell in a couple of years. It gets too flexy, or misshapen, and doesn't support anymore... causing bruising pain.


----------



## StumpyH (Oct 11, 2012)

d365 said:


> That's what everyone says... until they get a tight-as-possible-fitting set of quality bibs. Throw whatever synthetic shorts over the top. They serve a purpose, and do it better, more comfortably, than anything else. There is a reason so many use them.
> 
> But I digress to your problem... get a new saddle.
> 
> Could be poor fit, or could be the saddle is just worn out. My big arse will wear out a saddle shell in a couple of years. It gets too flexy, or misshapen, and doesn't support anymore... causing bruising pain.


+1 This.

I have a bunch of both padded baggys and lycras that get a cargo or some other short over top depending on weather (and how much xtra crap I may carry).

If you've been hammering that '11 hard all this time, it may be time for a new saddle, unless it's been wrong from the get-go. As was said, I'd absolutely go to your LBS for a fitting or if not at least ride a few bikes out back and demo other saddles for fit to be sure before you buy.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Repeating the theme - skip the gel saddle. They feel good at first, but will cause more problems than they solve. Buy a good saddle (WTB shops usually have a set of test saddles - try it before you buy it.). Don't make any decisions early in your riding season - before you have the 'callous' built up (or have killed the nerves on your butt). There's a reason I take short rides in the beginning of the season - it's not my legs or lungs...

Good padded shorts are worth the money. This is really one of the places you get what you pay for...


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

This well written article is written to help roadies attain saddle comfort, the same principles apply for MTB:
The Four and a Half Rules of Road Saddles - Cervélo


----------

